# Problems with ldconfig and ODBC driver



## twllnbrck (Aug 24, 2018)

Dear FreeBSDer,

Beforehand, my highest recognition for this nice and very helpful community/forum. It helped me a lot to set up FreeBSD on my Thinkpad and desktop PC. Sorry for my verbal mistakes and maybe superficial questions but I'm neither a native speaker nor an Unix/BSD power user.

Here is my problem:
I want to create a new database connection from R respectively RStudio via ODBC driver. So I installed databases/unixODBC and databases/postgresql-odbc via pkg install. So far so good.
When I tried to install the _RODBC_ package from inside R, the headers were found but I got the error message 'configure: error: "no ODBC driver manager found"' and after some research I figured out that it is related to the R libraries.

Then I checked the install messages of databases/unixODBC and found the following line

```
ldconfig: /usr/local/lib/R/lib: ignoring group-writable directory
```
So I think the problem has something to do with the user/group permissions - which I changed cause I use R and RStudio as normal user. Is there a way to avoid this problem with _ldconfig _-  maybe by making some changes in /etc/make.conf for unixODBC so that the group permissions would be ignored and then install it via ports? Don't know if I am on the right way??

Sorry, if this is a boring newbie question - but I would be grateful for any help or suggestions!
Greetz


----------



## rusma (Apr 1, 2021)

Dear twllnbrck, sorry for necroposting this now almost three years after you asked this, but I have big news for you:  I was able to install RODBC by consulting Dirk a little back-and-fourth on the r-package-devel list [1] like so:

`doas pkg install unixODBC
mkdir -p ~/src/RODBC
cd ~/src/RODBC
fetch 'https://cran.rstudio.com/src/contrib/RODBC_1.3-17.tar.gz'
tar xvf RODBC_1.3-17.tar.gz
cd ~/src/RODBC/RODBC/
R CMD INSTALL RODBC --configure-args=--with-odbc-manager=odbc`

I was so puzzled you know, when I always had an ok local install of RODBC on my Arch Linux laptop but installing it on FreeBSD proved to be more difficult.  Anyway, here you go 

Rasmus

[1] https://stat.ethz.ch/pipermail/r-package-devel/2021q1/006729.html


----------

